# Southern California people ! (:



## theblackcanary

Do any of you live in Southern California or anywhere near by? We should all plan to meet up and hang out somewhere.  Maybe like a simple bonfire or something? I know most of us are shy and quiet(I definitely am) but we're all on the same boat so this should be fun for us. We can all finally meet people who are just like us. Doesn't matter who you are, as long as you're a member of SAS. If y'all are interested in making this happen..let me know ^.^ and even share your own ideas if you have any. kthanks!


----------



## Kennnie

awwww I wished i live in southern california that sounds fun!


----------



## rnotlee

Here here! This is John btw, we met on FB yesterday. A bonfire sounds fantastic, especially since it's not too bright and we can just look at the fire if we feel a bit nervous. I'll definitely be up for one.


----------



## theblackcanary

rnotlee said:


> Here here! This is John btw, we met on FB yesterday. A bonfire sounds fantastic, especially since it's not too bright and we can just look at the fire if we feel a bit nervous. I'll definitely be up for one.


Yayy hey John!  Hmm I am definitely gonna try to make it happen..I just need more people to want to get involved. But yeah..I wanna meet you!


----------



## rnotlee

Samee. I do hope this works out, since I haven't had a bonfire in like 2 years. I won't let this thread die till we actually have one xD


----------



## theblackcanary

rnotlee said:


> Samee. I do hope this works out, since I haven't had a bonfire in like 2 years. I won't let this thread die till we actually have one xD


Haha yeah, I've never been to a bonfire before..although that sounds really chill  How do we get more people to read this ??


----------



## rnotlee

theblackcanary said:


> Haha yeah, I've never been to a bonfire before..although that sounds really chill  How do we get more people to read this ??


Just make sure this thread stays on top lol. Oh yeah, and the chatrooms. But I'm not sure it's allowed to advertise your own thread there. Gotta ask.


----------



## theblackcanary

rnotlee said:


> Just make sure this thread stays on top lol. Oh yeah, and the chatrooms. But I'm not sure it's allowed to advertise your own thread there. Gotta ask.


I'll try to haha ohh I haven't joined the chat rooms yet, guess I'll check that out right now


----------



## Lmatic3030

I live in Northern Cali but I would be down to head to Southern Cali to meet up with yall.


----------



## theblackcanary

Lmatic3030 said:


> I live in Northern Cali but I would down to head to Southern Cali to meet up with yall.


Yay  You should also make a thread about it then so more people can know about it. I want to make this happen !


----------



## Amu

Yeah there, this sounds like an interesting plan


----------



## theblackcanary

Amu said:


> Yeah there, this sounds like an interesting plan


Are you down? Where do you live?


----------



## Event Horizon

Who's up for this thursday? I really need to get out of the house and blend in lol.


----------



## theblackcanary

Event Horizon said:


> Who's up for this thursday? I really need to get out of the house and blend in lol.


I would be up for that, but unfortunately I think that's too much of a short notice and I doubt many people would show up D:


----------



## Event Horizon

theblackcanary said:


> I would be up for that, but unfortunately I think that's too much of a short notice and I doubt many people would show up D:


Ah I see what you're saying. Next week might be better either way. What about next Thursday?


----------



## rnotlee

I'm definitely up for next Thursday. Question is, where at?


----------



## theblackcanary

rnotlee said:


> I'm definitely up for next Thursday. Question is, where at?


Well it's definitely gonna be in San Diego, are you guy's okay with that ? We can decide on a place to have the bonfire if that's what you guy's want to do..
? Ugh sorry I suck at making plans :/


----------



## rnotlee

theblackcanary said:


> Well it's definitely gonna be in San Diego, are you guy's okay with that ? We can decide on a place to have the bonfire if that's what you guy's want to do..
> ? Ugh sorry I suck at making plans :/


San Diego's a bit far for me. Do you drive?


----------



## ecgta3

This is an awesome idea ! I'm freaking out even thinking of going, but I'm definitely interested... and yeah San Diego is about a 3hour drive for me.

Me: "bye!"
Parents: "where are you going? -_-"
Me: "San Diego!!!..... remember? oh wait I'm dreaming"

Obviously I can lie, but 6hours of driving is an awful lot, I'd be back sorta late... 

Its not fair either for you to have to drive 3 hours, especially since it's your plan!
...I wish we had teleporters... 

This might have to be broken down into a Northern So-Cal and Southern So-Cal meetup lol! 

I live in the LA area btw


----------



## Event Horizon

Ummm I'm not in San Diego I'm in LA. Lol for some reason I was under the impression that everyone's from LA.


----------



## rnotlee

Maybe we should try somewhere in between, since a lot of us are closer to LA than SD. How about CDM?


----------



## theblackcanary

rnotlee said:


> Maybe we should try somewhere in between, since a lot of us are closer to LA than SD. How about CDM?


I don't drive lol wats CDM though ?


----------



## rnotlee

Corona del Mar, Newport Beach. A lot of people I know go there for their bonfires. Never been there myself, though.


----------



## Event Horizon

rnotlee said:


> Corona del Mar, Newport Beach. A lot of people I know go there for their bonfires. Never been there myself, though.


I'd love to visit CDM but I don't drive. It's funny, I was talking about CDM earlier today. Let me see if I can make it happen.


----------



## Event Horizon

Ok CDM is way too far for someone who doesn't drive lol. What about Marina Del Rey or Redondo Beach?


----------



## theblackcanary

Event Horizon said:


> Ok CDM is way too far for someone who doesn't drive lol. What about Marina Del Rey or Redondo Beach?


I wouldn't have a problem with going to CDM but idk how I would get there and even though I'm 18 my dad still treats me like a baby :/ lol I'll leave it up to you guys cause all of you are mostly in the LA area


----------



## Event Horizon

theblackcanary said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with going to CDM but idk how I would get there and even though I'm 18 my dad still treats me like a baby :/ lol I'll leave it up to you guys cause all of you are mostly in the LA area


Yeah CDM is way too far from me, and I imagine Marina Del Rey would not work for you since it is even farther from your location.


----------



## ScrewHappiness

This would be fun but you're all like half my age.. maybe I can be like the group old guy to chaparone.. haha. j/k

hmm, well I go to the beach almost everyday by dockweiler (right by LAX) and they got open pits there. Sometimes I sneak to one left over with a fire still burning and sit by myself .. if more peepz show up, maybe I'll pretend I just happen to stumble upon yall. I'll be on the lookout for the awkward group that's not talking. hehe. just kidding.


----------



## rnotlee

Event Horizon said:


> Yeah CDM is way too far from me, and I imagine Marina Del Rey would not work for you since it is even farther from your location.


I might be able to do Marina Del Ray, if we get some others to join in.



theblackcanary said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with going to CDM but idk how I would get there and even though I'm 18 my dad still treats me like a baby :/ lol I'll leave it up to you guys cause all of you are mostly in the LA area


You should definitely ask your Dad whether or not he could give you a ride.



ScrewHappiness said:


> This would be fun but you're all like half my age.. maybe I can be like the group old guy to chaparone.. haha. j/k
> 
> hmm, well I go to the beach almost everyday by dockweiler (right by LAX) and they got open pits there. Sometimes I sneak to one left over with a fire still burning and sit by myself .. if more peepz show up, maybe I'll pretend I just happen to stumble upon yall. I'll be on the lookout for the awkward group that's not talking. hehe. just kidding.


Haha, I wouldn't mind at all if you joined in.


----------



## theblackcanary

I guess I'm out of this guys. Won't be able to make it D;


----------



## Nismo B15

Anyone from Coachella?


----------



## ecgta3

what we need to do is approach all Socal members we meet, this thread needs more participants


----------



## rnotlee

ecgta3 said:


> what we need to do is approach all Socal members we meet, this thread needs more participants


I know, this thread really bums me out. The vibe just died by page 2 of this thread; I had a feeling it wasn't happening any time soon. Distance is definitely a situation, as well as motivation. I honestly would like to meet all of you, so don't let your doubts get in the way.


----------



## Event Horizon

rnotlee said:


> I know, this thread really bums me out. The vibe just died by page 2 of this thread; I had a feeling it wasn't happening any time soon. Distance is definitely a situation, as well as motivation. I honestly would like to meet all of you, so don't let your doubts get in the way.


I really need to get out of the house and blend in. I'm probably up for Thursday or Saturday this coming week. Distance might be a problem but I'm down for Marina Del Rey on Saturday. Although the LA area would be much better.


----------



## rnotlee

Event Horizon said:


> I really need to get out of the house and blend in. I'm probably up for Thursday or Saturday this coming week. Distance might be a problem but I'm down for Marina Del Rey on Saturday. Although the LA area would be much better.


Sweet. I'm up for any of those days; preferably Saturday. The LA area also suits me better since it's closer to where I live. Any ideas where and what we should do?


----------



## Event Horizon

rnotlee said:


> Sweet. I'm up for any of those days; preferably Saturday. The LA area also suits me better since it's closer to where I live. Any ideas where and what we should do?


Saturday at LA sounds perfect, actually. As for ideas I'm totally bankrupt on that, as I hardly go out :/. Any thing in mind?


----------



## rnotlee

Event Horizon said:


> Saturday at LA sounds perfect, actually. As for ideas I'm totally bankrupt on that, as I hardly go out :/. Any thing in mind?


Hmm, if it was up to me I'd do whatever I feel like doing on that day. Btw, which part of LA are you in? I'm not from the city, so I don't know any good spots to hangout there :\


----------



## Event Horizon

rnotlee said:


> Hmm, if it was up to me I'd do whatever I feel like doing on that day. Btw, which part of LA are you in? I'm not from the city, so I don't know any good spots to hangout there :\


Yeah that's pretty much my outlook too, I improvise.

I'm around the Silverlake area. I've been living here for 10 years and even I don't know of any good hangout spots.

I can just see the facepalm coming from all the people on this thread upon me saying that, I know.


----------



## rnotlee

Event Horizon said:


> Yeah that's pretty much my outlook too, I improvise.
> 
> I'm around the Silverlake area. I've been living here for 10 years and even I don't know of any good hangout spots.
> 
> I can just see the facepalm coming from all the people on this thread upon me saying that, I know.


LOL, I'm actually looking at the Wikipedia article right now. Dude, there's a lake there :0


----------



## Event Horizon

rnotlee said:


> LOL, I'm actually looking at the Wikipedia article right now. Dude, there's a lake there :0


Yeah, haven't been there in a while. Although might be a bit of a shady hangout :/ There is a lot hipstery artsy stuff around there, if you're into that.


----------



## rnotlee

Event Horizon said:


> Yeah, haven't been there in a while. Although might be a bit of a shady hangout :/ There is a lot hipstery artsy stuff around there, if you're into that.


Bleh. I just like nature is all. It's the best place to open up around people you've just met, at least in my case. If you're thinking about a more social hangout, then I'm down for that, too. How about Sunset Junction? It seems like an interesting place.


----------



## Event Horizon

rnotlee said:


> Bleh. I just like nature is all. It's the best place to open up around people you've just met, at least in my case. If you're thinking about a more social hangout, then I'm down for that, too. How about Sunset Junction? It seems like an interesting place.


I'm the same way, I like nature too. I was just thinking what would be fun and engaging but yeah I see what you're saying and that sounds great.
Lol don't think I've ever been to Sunset Junction believe it or not. But yeah sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## rnotlee

Event Horizon said:


> I'm the same way, I like nature too. I was just thinking what would be fun and engaging but yeah I see what you're saying and that sounds great.
> Lol don't think I've ever been to Sunset Junction believe it or not. But yeah sounds pretty interesting.


Let's make a meetup point for Saturday and then plan on whatever from there  Either the Junction or the lake?


----------



## Event Horizon

rnotlee said:


> Let's make a meetup point for Saturday and then plan on whatever from there  Either the Junction or the lake?


Sounds good! Although I'm rather hopeful that there's other people going so it's not like a date or anything, lol. I think the Junction might be easier for me to get to since I don't drive.


----------



## rnotlee

Event Horizon said:


> Sounds good! Although I'm rather hopeful that there's other people going so it's not like a date or anything, lol. I think the Junction might be easier for me to get to since I don't drive.


Hell no! Unless you're interested xD nah I'm kidding. I agree we need some other peeps in on this.


----------



## Event Horizon

rnotlee said:


> Hell no! Unless you're interested xD nah I'm kidding. I agree we need some other peeps in on this.


Lawl, glad we're on the same page with this .


----------



## theblackcanary

Aww looks like you guys are gonna have fun! I like how I made this thread and I wont even be able to be apart of it lol its ok I guess maybe some other time


----------



## Sam1911

I might go chaperon this date :whip :yes


----------



## ecgta3

Camping sounds like a fun idea


----------



## theblackcanary

ecgta3 said:


> Camping sounds like a fun idea


Iv'e always wanted to go camping ! :O what part of Cali do you live in ?


----------



## Qolselanu

Homework permitting, I'm interested in going to whatever. I've actually all but given up on my Calc 2 class, so I can safely say I can likely make a meet for sure.


----------



## rnotlee

Meetup at Silver Lake, Los Angeles this Saturday, guys. Holler up if you want to join or just PM me.


----------



## ecgta3

theblackcanary said:


> Iv'e always wanted to go camping ! :O what part of Cali do you live in ?


 the high desert, in Hesperia, it's like 1:30mins from LA

If I was rich, I would fly out like 15 SAS members for a camping trip


----------



## cellophanegirl

rnotlee said:


> Meetup at Silver Lake, Los Angeles this Saturday, guys. Holler up if you want to join or just PM me.


Where in Silverlake? Do you have more details about this?


----------



## rnotlee

cellophanegirl said:


> Where in Silverlake? Do you have more details about this?


Sunset Junction's where we're going to meet up at. There's no set plan as to what we're doing yet, we'll decide once we get there. Do you think you can make it?


----------



## cellophanegirl

rnotlee said:


> Sunset Junction's where we're going to meet up at. There's no set plan as to what we're doing yet, we'll decide once we get there. Do you think you can make it?


Perhaps. What time are you meeting up? Who's coming? Do you have an actual address (I don't know where Sunset Junction is).


----------



## Event Horizon

cellophanegirl said:


> Perhaps. What time are you meeting up? Who's coming? Do you have an actual address (I don't know where Sunset Junction is).


Not sure about the time, but i think it is on the cross street of Sunset Blvd/Santa Monica Blvd, and I'm coming.


----------



## cellophanegirl

Event Horizon said:


> Not sure about the time, but i think it is on the cross street of Sunset Blvd/Santa Monica Blvd, and I'm coming.


Hmmm, okay, that's going to be kind of out of my way by bus...


----------



## Event Horizon

So needless to say this meetup was a dud. Also I'd like to say that I've checked out Sunset Junction last night, and there's not that much but really really hipstered out coffee shops, bars, restaurants, and just little boutique shops. I was going to say let's all head to a bar and hang out but remembered that we're not all 21 so that's ruled out. Any other meetup location ideas?


----------



## theblackcanary

Event Horizon said:


> So needless to say this meetup was a dud. Also I'd like to say that I've checked out Sunset Junction last night, and there's not that much but really really hipstered out coffee shops, bars, restaurants, and just little boutique shops. I was going to say let's all head to a bar and hang out but remembered that we're not all 21 so that's ruled out. Any other meetup location ideas?


Something told me it wouldn't work out. Instead of chatting on here, you guy's should of got each others numbers and texted, that seems much more logical. Not everyone goes on here everyday so it's kind of hard to communicate. Plus it would feel as though ur meeting some stranger online or something..well I mean we're all pretty much strangers but you know what I mean? Like, if you were to get to know each other first through text then it wouldn't be so difficult. Eh, I guess I'm pretty much over this thread. No one lives near me anyway.


----------



## Event Horizon

theblackcanary said:


> Something told me it wouldn't work out. Instead of chatting on here, you guy's should of got each others numbers and texted, that seems much more logical. Not everyone goes on here everyday so it's kind of hard to communicate. Plus it would feel as though ur meeting some stranger online or something..well I mean we're all pretty much strangers but you know what I mean? Like, if you were to get to know each other first through text then it wouldn't be so difficult. Eh, I guess I'm pretty much over this thread. No one lives near me anyway.


Yeah sorry to hear that .


----------



## Desi

I would like to meet up with you guys. Thread is dead... I dont really come here often. And for the moment i cant really drive too far because my car is giving me problems :/ But none the less i would like to go to a meet up. If someone wants to pm me. Maybe we could exchange number. Might be easier for me and others to keep track of future plans for meet ups.


----------



## ging3rs33dz

*LA or Pasadena*

I live in the LA area...pasadener's (pasadena) or LA'ers...yes! count me in...the name is Jasmine by the way


----------



## Event Horizon

I live near Pasadena! We can definitely do this! So anyone good at picking hang out spots? 'Cause I'm not lol.


----------



## New2LA

I'm in downtown LA. Anybody interested in meeting up still? Maybe we can meet up at a bar in downtown LA?


----------



## Fluttershpy

I live in LA! Anyone set up a rendezvou?


----------



## Qolselanu

We gotta get at least one meetup out of this thread lol. 

How about ice skating this weekend?

Two places to go are in Culver: http://www.culvercityicerink.com/
Or here is one more to the east: http://www.paramounticeland.com/


----------



## Fluttershpy

I've never gone ice skating before.


----------



## NeveS

Long Beach here, I'd be down to go.


----------



## Qolselanu

Fluttershpy said:


> I've never gone ice skating before.


Its fun! And if you have trouble staying balanced you can hang on to the outer hand rails.

I texted a friend from SAS and I'll see if he can get some more people to come.


----------



## sansd

Do the places in Culver City usually have a lot of people there?


----------



## Qolselanu

I don't know, I've never actually been there.


----------



## Qolselanu

So is the Culver one ok? Its 10.50 for a session and $4 for skate rental. How about we meet there around 11:15 am or so? The first session starts at 11:30 am and ends at 2 pm.

Can everyone get a ride there? Who needs a pickup?

Address is: 4545 Sepulveda Boulevard
Culver City, CA 90230-4885


----------



## Qolselanu

Hello hello? Should I change this to Sunday or some time next week?


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

I'm in the Whittier area let's set something up fellas !


----------



## Fluttershpy

Qolselanu said:


> Hello hello? Should I change this to Sunday or some time next week?


Next week would be better.


----------



## Qolselanu

Ok. Does Jan 5 in the afternoon in Culver work for everyone?


----------



## TorLin

for people in the OC. register & login & join this awesome meetup group.
http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/

a great place to meet people just like you and talk about your interests other than being anxious about social interactions.


----------



## New2LA

Qolselanu said:


> Ok. Does Jan 5 in the afternoon in Culver work for everyone?


I'd be down man. I just moved to LA and need to meet some new friends...I don't think Jan 5 will work for me. Glad to see somebody trying though  I'll be down for stuff in the future though..But, I may be able to. I'll try. Anybody else going??


----------



## Qolselanu

If anyone would like to, I'll gladly Pm my cell number if you wanna text a bit before meeting if that might relieve anxiety. That is if this meetup even happens!


----------



## Demerzel

I have school jan 5, but wish u guys a good meetup. Anyone wanna do tacos this afternoon? lol I'm near Culver City.


----------



## Stanley Joe

About what time in the afternoon. I hate the traffic going to the west side aftrnoon. I would be interest in meeting up with you though.


----------



## New2LA

Yeah I can't make that. We should do a meetup downtown. I know one other person on here that lives downtown also and said they would be down...Anybody?


----------



## candrnow

New2LA said:


> Yeah I can't make that. We should do a meetup downtown. I know one other person on here that lives downtown also and said they would be down...Anybody?


I'm down for a meetup downtown, not Culver City or OC though.


----------



## candrnow

Or who wants to go to Knotts Berry Farm this week or weekend?

I live in Temple City/Arcadia and could pick people up if it's on the way.


----------



## New2LA

candrnow said:


> I'm down for a meetup downtown, not Culver City or OC though.


Yes I concur with this.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

candrnow said:


> Or who wants to go to Knotts Berry Farm this week or weekend?
> 
> I live in Temple City/Arcadia and could pick people up if it's on the way.


I'm so down !


----------



## Stanley Joe

downtown would be good


----------



## candrnow

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> I'm so down !


What days are good for you?

Anybody else? The more the merrier!


----------



## Qolselanu

I'm up of course.


----------



## rawrguy

I'm from the OC. Please pm me if there is any meetups going on!


----------



## Fluttershpy

candrnow said:


> Or who wants to go to Knotts Berry Farm this week or weekend?
> 
> I live in Temple City/Arcadia and could pick people up if it's on the way.


Oh, awesome! I live near Temple City/Arcadia area! I'm definitely down for KNOTT'S! It's one of my fav. theme parks ever.


----------



## candrnow

So that's 4 so far?

Me, SAMC, Qolselanu, and Flutter. 

What days are good for you guys?


----------



## candrnow

I'd rather go on a weekday btw, theme parks are usually more empty = shorter lines & more rides!


----------



## Fluttershpy

candrnow said:


> I'd rather go on a weekday btw, theme parks are usually more empty = shorter lines & more rides!


That's right, weekdays are better!


----------



## papaSmurf

Oh man, you guys are going to Knott's Berry Farm? I'm tempted to come along, since I haven't been in forever, but my stupid body image issues would mean that I probably wouldn't have any fun.


----------



## candrnow

papaSmurf said:


> Oh man, you guys are going to Knott's Berry Farm? I'm tempted to come along, since I haven't been in forever, but my stupid body image issues would mean that I probably wouldn't have any fun.


:| You should just come, it's gonna be fun.


----------



## Fluttershpy

papaSmurf said:


> Oh man, you guys are going to Knott's Berry Farm? I'm tempted to come along, since I haven't been in forever, but my stupid body image issues would mean that I probably wouldn't have any fun.


Aww, come join us! Don't worry about that stuff, it doesn't matter!


----------



## New2LA

Sweet more LA people. Add me on FB homies! http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=790274013


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

papaSmurf said:


> Oh man, you guys are going to Knott's Berry Farm? I'm tempted to come along, since I haven't been in forever, but my stupid body image issues would mean that I probably wouldn't have any fun.


I think everybody will be at least a little nervous but I've come to the conclusion that staying home and being afraid is going to be worse in the long hall. Come along I'm pretty sure were all nice people.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

candrnow said:


> What days are good for you?
> 
> Anybody else? The more the merrier!


I'm free until January 9th when classes start. It sounds like everybody is down for a weekday which is probably better because there's a lot less people. We need to set this up asap though.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

So is everybody free this week ? How does Thursday sound ?


----------



## New2LA

I would go but I'm too poor to afford it right now :/. Waiting for February to get that student aid money...


----------



## candrnow

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> So is everybody free this week ? How does Thursday sound ?


Down for Thursday.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

That's two of us open for Thursday, everyone else down for Thursday ??


----------



## Qolselanu

That works.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/sf-bay-area-158537/ 
man, i wish norcal had more people like you guys


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

That's 3 for Thursday.. PM Your numbers fellas


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

fallingdownonmyface said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/sf-bay-area-158537/
> man, i wish norcal had more people like you guys


Make the trip down bro  I was just in San Francisco a couple weeks back interesting city to say the least lol.


----------



## candrnow

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> That's 3 for Thursday.. PM Your numbers fellas


PM'd


----------



## Fluttershpy

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> That's 3 for Thursday.. PM Your numbers fellas


I'm down for Thoisday. :clap


----------



## papaSmurf

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> I've come to the conclusion that staying home and being afraid is going to be worse in the long hall.


Well this is certainly true, yeah. I guess I'm down for Thursday as well! I haven't been able to work out for 8 months and look super gross as a result, but whatever, it'll be a good exposure. Hopefully we can wrangle in one more person (or three more, I suppose) so that one of us doesn't end up having to ride alone all day.

What time do we think we'll be kicking things off? Their website says that they open at 10.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

Fluttershpy said:


> I'm down for Thoisday. :clap


Added you on hotmail hope that's ok. I'll give you my number there.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

I believe we have 4 confirmed people going, I'm bringing along a cousin of mine, oh yea we should exchange numbers !


----------



## candrnow

papaSmurf said:


> Well this is certainly true, yeah. I guess I'm down for Thursday as well! I haven't been able to work out for 8 months and look super gross as a result, but whatever, it'll be a good exposure. Hopefully we can wrangle in one more person (or three more, I suppose) so that one of us doesn't end up having to ride alone all day.
> 
> What time do we think we'll be kicking things off? Their website says that they open at 10.


We should get there when the park opens to maximize time spent on roller coasters, lol.

I can pick people up if it's on the way from Temple City (where I live) to Buena Park. Where do you guys all live?


----------



## Stanley Joe

Damn! I,m working thursday. Would love to go


----------



## candrnow

iLikeTakis said:


> OOOOOO I never been to Knotts before! Might have something Thursday night but lemme see if I can get outta that and hang out with fellow SAS'ers instead


let us know, that would make 5?


----------



## Qolselanu

I live in Whittier. I'm probably on the way to Knotts for you guys. If you like you can stop at my house and I'll drive the rest of the way if you would like.


----------



## candrnow

Qolselanu said:


> I live in Whittier. I'm probably on the way to Knotts for you guys. If you like you can stop at my house and I'll drive the rest of the way if you would like.


nice, that would work too.


----------



## Qolselanu

Sweet. So how brave is everyone with the rides? I'm up for Supreme Scream hehe


----------



## Fluttershpy

Qolselanu said:


> Sweet. So how brave is everyone with the rides? I'm up for Supreme Scream hehe


Ehe... I'm not really a roller coaster person. ;o; Kinda a wimp.


----------



## Fluttershpy

I could get on the Ghost Ride, though, I'm sure. XD


----------



## Qolselanu

Supreme Scream is the one that just goes up and down; rather fast lol. Ghost Rider is fun, although a bit bumpy.


----------



## Fluttershpy

I like the Log Ride, Big Foot, and Spinner. :yes


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

Supreme Scream is the only ride I'm afraid of but I'll still go on it. Kinda nervous but mostly just look forward to meeting people with SA ! You guys are welcomed to bring someone along if you want I am ! One more thing what time do you guys want to meet up ?


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

Qolselanu said:


> I live in Whittier. I'm probably on the way to Knotts for you guys. If you like you can stop at my house and I'll drive the rest of the way if you would like.


I live in Whitter too bro ! Where do you live by ? I'm on Whittier and Florence av. Please don't tell me you graduated from California High School !


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

iLikeTakis said:


> OOOOOO I never been to Knotts before! Might have something Thursday night but lemme see if I can get outta that and hang out with fellow SAS'ers instead


That would be awesome bro ! Hopefully you make it, it's going to be a good time


----------



## Qolselanu

Nope, I went to St. Paul. I'd prefer to go somewhat early and come back not too late. I have work Monday through Friday starting around 3:30am or so. But, I'll see how I feel since I can handle one night of shortened sleep a week.


----------



## candrnow

the park opens at 10 right? how about everyone meets at Qol's house at 9:15am? does that work for you Qol?


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

candrnow said:


> the park opens at 10 right? how about everyone meets at Qol's house at 9:15am? does that work for you Qol?


I was thinking about just meeting up at Knott's but yea that work too


----------



## Qolselanu

That will work.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

So it's done right ? Everybody meets at Quol's house Thursday at 9:15 a.m ?


----------



## candrnow

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> So it's done right ? Everybody meets at Quol's house Thursday at 9:15 a.m ?


Works for me.

Let's get a final headcount guys, who's coming for sure?


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

candrnow said:


> Works for me.
> 
> Let's get a final headcount guys, who's coming for sure?


I'm going.


----------



## candrnow

So that's 4 right (including SAMC's cousin)? Does your car fit 5 Quol? We may need 2 cars if there's more than 5 ppl.


----------



## Fluttershpy

Hey Guys, it turns out I can't go. I'm being forced to stay home that day. You guys have fun! ^^


----------



## candrnow

Fluttershpy said:


> Hey Guys, it turns out I can't go. I'm being forced to stay home that day. You guys have fun! ^^


you'll be missed, next time then!


----------



## Endorphin

Ive thought about this ever since i joined here a while back and yes i am definitely down for that! I know that we will all have a chance to meet people with minimal anxiety. A bunch of interesting people actually. I sent you a request on bookface


----------



## Endorphin

Endorphin said:


> Ive thought about this ever since i joined here a while back and yes i am definitely down for that! I know that we will all have a chance to meet people with minimal anxiety. A bunch of interesting people actually. I sent you a request on bookface


 It appears i am late and right in the middle of all this. I dont drive damn.


----------



## papaSmurf

Hey dudes, I've gotten stuck with some emergency babysitting on Thursday and won't be able to make it. Hope y'all have a great time though!


----------



## candrnow

Look like it will just be 4.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

candrnow said:


> Look like it will just be 4.


I knew a couple would eventually cancel ! Oh well, btw I'll meet you guys at Knott's I have to go run some errands 10 minutes from Knott's in the am.


----------



## candrnow

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> I knew a couple would eventually cancel ! Oh well, btw I'll meet you guys at Knott's I have to go run some errands 10 minutes from Knott's in the am.


So me and Quol will meet SAMC + cousin at Knotts? Does that work for you Quol?


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

As I wrote a couple days ago my Dad was in the hospital because of heart problems and was in stable condition, he was suppose to come out tomorrow, due to some complications with something unrelated to his heart he's scheduled for surgery tomorrow. I was really looking forward to going with you guys tomorrow. The surgery isn't a big deal I had it done about 5 months back. If my Dad is ok by this weekend I'm willing to go on Saturday or Sunday depending on what you guys want to do. Anyways if you guys are still going tomorrow have fun we'll meet up soon regardless.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

We still have to set something up for a later date? How about a hike ? Movies ? I really want to meet some of you guys nd gals !!!!


----------



## candrnow

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> As I wrote a couple days ago my Dad was in the hospital because of heart problems and was in stable condition, he was suppose to come out tomorrow, due to some complications with something unrelated to his heart he's scheduled for surgery tomorrow. I was really looking forward to going with you guys tomorrow. The surgery isn't a big deal I had it done about 5 months back. If my Dad is ok by this weekend I'm willing to go on Saturday or Sunday depending on what you guys want to do. Anyways if you guys are still going tomorrow have fun we'll meet up soon regardless.


hey SAMC, i hope everything goes well with your Dad.

we definitely should meet up though for some grub, text me if you want.

also, new thread for Knotts!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/knotts-berry-farm-sas-01-2012-trip-159327/


----------



## Fluttershpy

I love hiking.


----------



## Fluttershpy

Hey, who wants to go ice-skating this weekend/next week... or possibly this Friday anywhere in LA County?


----------



## candrnow

i'm in!


----------



## Radiata

Hi... I'm in the LA area too. 
I'd love to come to a meetup so I could meet some of you. Could I attend if there's something planned?


----------



## candrnow

Radiata said:


> Hi... I'm in the LA area too.
> I'd love to come to a meetup so I could meet some of you. Could I attend if there's something planned?


yes come ice skating with us! i think we're looking at tomorrow or saturday but i'm not too sure...


----------



## Radiata

candrnow said:


> yes come ice skating with us! i think we're looking at tomorrow or saturday but i'm not too sure...


Yay~ Thanks! Ice skating sounds like a lot of fun. 
Will it be somewhere in LA?


----------



## candrnow

Radiata said:


> Yay~ Thanks! Ice skating sounds like a lot of fun.
> Will it be somewhere in LA?


are you near pasadena?


----------



## Radiata

candrnow said:


> are you near pasadena?


I'm about 30 minutes away! Is that where it's planned?
I'm at the very border of Orange County and LA County.


----------



## candrnow

Radiata said:


> I'm about 30 minutes away! Is that where it's planned?
> I'm at the very border of Orange County and LA County.


i think so, Fluttershpy is setting this up though, so i'm sure she'll respond to your post when she gets back on

you should also try PMing her


----------



## Radiata

candrnow said:


> i think so, Fluttershpy is setting this up though, so i'm sure she'll respond to your post when she gets back on
> 
> you should also try PMing her


Alright, thank you! 
Again, it sounds like fun. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Fluttershpy

Hey Radiata, glad to have your joining our ice-skating meet-up! However, we haven't _officially_ decided on the rendezvou yet. Saturday is a possibility.
Also, you should PM Qolselanu because he's the one who suggested ice-skating and the only one who's gone before.


----------



## Radiata

Fluttershpy said:


> Hey Radiata, glad to have your joining our ice-skating meet-up! However, we haven't _officially_ decided on the rendezvou yet. Saturday is a possibility.
> Also, you should PM Qolselanu because he's the one who suggested ice-skating and the only one who's gone before.


Okay! Thanks - you're very kind. 
I'll send him a PM.


----------



## Jcoj613

Hey I would definitely be up for going to meetups if I am allowed too. ^^. I am in the SoCal area.


----------



## candrnow

Jcoj613 said:


> Hey I would definitely be up for going to meetups if I am allowed too. ^^. I am in the SoCal area.


we're meeting at 7:45pm on Saturday at the pasadena ice skating center, 310 East Green Street, Pasadena, CA. i'll pass my phone number onto you guys thru PM.


----------



## Qolselanu

We have a few people going to the Pasadena Ice Rink this Saturday. The session starts at 8pm, so it'll be best to meet there around 745. It's at 310 East Green Street, Pasadena

I have a few of your numbers. PM if you like for my number so we can find each other easily once we are there.


----------



## sansd

I never want to be too vocal about my inability to travel to the places meet-ups end up being because I'm afraid to commit anyways, but it's always disappointing, especially when it's something I actually want to do (like ice skating).


----------



## Qolselanu

It's definitely happening. 4 people for sure including myself.


----------



## papaSmurf

I don't know how to ice skate, unfortunately. Hopefully I'll be able to make it if you guys ever do end up putting a hike together though, that sounds like it could be super fun.


----------



## Qolselanu

I can mosey along at a fair pace and that is about it. I know FlutterShy has never skated before.


----------



## candrnow

see u guys in a bit!


----------



## Qolselanu

Ok I'll try to find a high-ish spot inside the skate center so we can gather. I'll be in a grey Dickies hoodie.


----------



## Qolselanu

Success! Something in the L.A area actually happened! Three of us met, skated, and had Starbucks. And despite being the most experienced at ice skating, I was the only one that fell. Oops.


----------



## candrnow




----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

Glad you guys had fun fellas ! Hopefully join you guys next time around !


----------



## Jcoj613

Who were the 3 that met?


----------



## candrnow

Jcoj613 said:


> Who were the 3 that met?


quol, flutter, and yours truly


----------



## Jcoj613

Anyone have ideas for a next meetup? really interested.
Radiata and I know eachother in real life so it is likely we would go to meetups together.
Maybe venice? santa monica? a hike?
I would have no problem setting one up.


----------



## Radiata

I'm very interested too! I'm sad I couldn't attend the ice skating one... Very bad circumstances on my part the day it was scheduled.

I second Venice/Santa Monica... It's a wonderful place. I think we could have a lot of fun there!
Or maybe just a casual coffee meetup?


----------



## candrnow

i'd be up for casual coffee. we could meet in el monte or whittier, which would be really convenient for all of us because i think we all live fairly close to there. (me = arcadia; flutter = rowland heights; quol = whittier; radiata & jcoj = cerritos)


----------



## Jcoj613

Coffee sounds nice ^^


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

I'm down for the next meet up !! Anybody down for a walk in the park maybe play some type of sport and just have fun and relax !


----------



## candrnow

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> I'm down for the next meet up !! Anybody down for a walk in the park maybe play some type of sport and just have fun and relax !


i've wanted to play volleyball for a while, any courts around where you live?


----------



## Jcoj613

Radiata and I are going to meetup for coffee this Saturday in the LA area. We are going no matter what, but anyone is welcome to meet with us. If you would like to come, private message us or post. Not sure on the time or location yet.


----------



## candrnow

Jcoj613 said:


> Radiata and I are going to meetup for coffee this Saturday in the LA area. We are going no matter what, but anyone is welcome to meet with us. If you would like to come, private message us or post. Not sure on the time or location yet.


i am in. i have both of your numbers and i think you guys have mine so feel free to text/call.


----------



## Jcoj613

candrnow said:


> i am in. i have both of your numbers and i think you guys have mine so feel free to text/call.


Cool. We decided just a casual coffee meetup would be good, nothing too extreme :O


----------



## candrnow

Jcoj613 said:


> Cool. We decided just a casual coffee meetup would be good, nothing too extreme :O


yeah, that's what i prefer actually, gives us a chance to talk


----------



## Jcoj613

Alright, if anyone else wants to come, feel free too! I promise you we are all nice people


----------



## Fluttershpy

*Hiking is good for your well-being!*

Rendezvou
Place: Schabarum Regional Park (across the street from Puente Hills mall)
Address: 17250 East Colima Rd. Rowland Heights, CA 91748
Activity: HIKING 
Date: Friday, January 13, 2012

Who wants to come?!


----------



## TorLin

Sunday Jan 15, 2012
Boombers! Irvine
RVSP at http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/events/46903072/

Friday Jan 20, 1012
5PM
Dave And Busters
"Happy Hour - Dave and Busters"
RSVP - http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/events/47425772/


----------



## candrnow

Fluttershpy said:


> Rendezvou
> Place: Schabarum Regional Park (across the street from Puente Hills mall)
> Address: 17250 East Colima Rd. Rowland Heights, CA 91748
> Activity: HIKING
> Date: Friday, January 13, 2012
> 
> Who wants to come?!


kary i told you i hate hiking but i'll come just to spend time with you (and louis, if he's coming too). :kiss

can you and Takis do Saturday instead though? i can't make friday.


----------



## AbsurdistWolf

New to this forum, I'm in San Diego. I would be interested in meeting up with some people, depending the situation.


----------



## Fluttershpy

candrnow said:


> kary i told you i hate hiking but i'll come just to spend time with you (and louis, if he's coming too). :kiss
> 
> can you and Takis do Saturday instead though? i can't make friday.


awww, sorry I can't go Saturday  and Takis and I aren't the only ones going, there are 2 others as well! And I know ya hate hiking, haha thats why I didn't tell you about this. Aside from this, we could also set up a sport (tennis, basketball, etc...) meet-up next week at same regional park.


----------



## Fluttershpy

AbsurdistWolf said:


> New to this forum, I'm in San Diego. I would be interested in meeting up with some people, depending the situation.


welcome aboard! Hmm, as far as I know, the majority who post here is in the LA/OC area... San Diego is 2 hrs. away. Perhaps we could do a trip to the aqaurium/Sea World sometime? ;P


----------



## candrnow

Fluttershpy said:


> awww, sorry I can't go Saturday  and Takis and I aren't the only ones going, there are 2 others as well! And I know ya hate hiking, haha thats why I didn't tell you about this. Aside from this, we could also set up a sport (tennis, basketball, etc...) meet-up next week at same regional park.


sounds good, if you set something up for weekends after 12pm i'm generally available.


----------



## immortal80

i'm in north county - vista/oceanside/carlsbad area. if anyone wants to just hang out somewhere (coffee, movie, food, hike/jogging, whatevs), feel free to PM me!


----------



## Jcoj613

Hey I live in the Valley(San Fernando Valley) Would anyone near me like to hang out sometime? Movies/food/drink/gym?
Please get back to me if you would like to.

By the way, any future meetups planned?


----------



## Qolselanu

How was the hike? I was too tired and too comfortable in bed to join. Next time for sure however!


----------



## New2LA

So how are meetups going? I want to go to one soon...So nobody wants to meet up at the bar for drinks tho?


----------



## Event Horizon

I'm near the L.A area.


----------



## New2LA

iLikeTakis said:


> *Hiking Part II*
> 
> *Place*: _Schabarum Regional Park (across the street from Puente Hills mall)_
> *Address*: _17250 East Colima Rd. Rowland Heights, CA 91748_
> *Activity*: _Hiking! (probably going out for food before the hike but TBD!)_
> *Date*: _Friday, January 20, 2012_
> *Time*: ~_11:00AM_
> 
> Last time was really fun! We hiked up grassy hills / trails, saw some great views of the cities, some wildlife critters and horses, and some electric towers that we hung out around!
> 
> Anyone is welcome to join us! The more the merrier! So far we have 4-5 people confirmed :yes
> 
> And everyone is extremely nice too!


I'm down!


----------



## papaSmurf

iLikeTakis said:


> *Hiking Part II*
> 
> *Place*: _Schabarum Regional Park (across the street from Puente Hills mall)_
> *Address*: _17250 East Colima Rd. Rowland Heights, CA 91748_
> *Activity*: _Hiking! (probably going out for food before the hike but TBD!)_
> *Date*: _Friday, January 20, 2012_
> *Time*: ~_11:00AM_


This sounds super fun! Probably a bit too far for me to drive though. Maybe you guys could put something together in the Valley sometime?


----------



## candrnow

4 of us (me, takis, quol, & flutter) are watching the movie "Melancholia" at Laemmle's Playhouse 7 (673 East Colorado Boulevard, Pasadena, CA) on Wednesday. We'll be meeting outside at 3:40pm. I was thinking dinner afterward as well.

If you want to come, you can PM me so we can exchange numbers.

Hope to meet more of you.


----------



## brycek34520

hey guys just joined here. 1st post lol. I live in so cal and would love to join u guys, altho im 17 idk how old u guys are. im always lookin for opportunities like this where i can meet new people like myself. I basically have cut off all social situations in my life by starting independent study and moving to my grandpas, I realized I sorta miss this even though it caused my anxiety. this looks really fun


----------



## New2LA

iLikeTakis said:


> awesome give me your number and we'll keep in touch.


Damn I just google mapped. I live in KoreaTown and don't have a car. For some reason, I thought Rowland Heights was close to downtown. I was gonna take public transportation but according to google maps that takes 3 and a half hours lol. I guess I can't go. Unless someone else who is going is passing by K-Town and can pick me up? Otherwise, I will have to wait until something is scheduled in a more convenient location for me:b


----------



## papaSmurf

candrnow said:


> 4 of us (me, takis, quol, & flutter) are watching the movie "Melancholia" at Laemmle's Playhouse 7 (673 East Colorado Boulevard, Pasadena, CA) on Wednesday. We'll be meeting outside at 3:40pm. I was thinking dinner afterward as well.
> 
> If you want to come, you can PM me so we can exchange numbers.
> 
> Hope to meet more of you.


I might be able to make this!


----------



## candrnow

PM me if you guys want for movie wednesday, we'll exchange #s.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

How have the meet ups been going ? Anything knew coming up keep us informed !


----------



## Fluttershpy

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> How have the meet ups been going ? Anything knew coming up keep us informed !


Tennis/Knott's next week, I think. :um


----------



## TorLin

seriously California people who are in the southern California area should join this meetup group on meetup.com 
http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/


----------



## candrnow

i'm gonna steal taki's setup here lulz
*
Knotts Berry Farm*

*Place*: _Knotts Berry Farm (meet at Quol's house in the morning and drive there together)_
*Address*: _We'll tell you thru PM!_
*Activity*: _Roller coasters!_
*Date*: _Saturday January 28_
*Time*: _Meet at 10am! (park opens at 10am, so we'll get there before 11 hopefully)

_We have 5 confirmed, so I think it's actually going to happen this time!

edit:



> Knott's Berry Farm will once again partner with the Orange County Food Bank to help fight hunger in Southern California. Every guest who donates 2 or more cans at the park between January 2-31 will receive a Regular adult admission for the price of $27.99. This special offer saves $29 off the Regular admission price of $56.99!


Bring 2 cans of tuna or something else if you're going to come to save money!


----------



## Jcoj613

I think I might go, if that is ok


----------



## candrnow

Jcoj613 said:


> I think I might go, if that is ok


sounds good, i can PM you quol's address when i get it


----------



## Jcoj613

candrnow said:


> sounds good, i can PM you quol's address when i get it


I've talked to him already. I got all the info. Thanks. See you there.


----------



## himeAnne

candrnow said:


> i'm gonna steal taki's setup here lulz
> *
> Knotts Berry Farm*
> 
> *Place*: _Knotts Berry Farm (meet at Quol's house in the morning and drive there together)_
> *Address*: _We'll tell you thru PM!_
> *Activity*: _Roller coasters!_
> *Date*: _Saturday January 28_
> *Time*: _Meet at 10am! (park opens at 10am, so we'll get there before 11 hopefully)
> 
> _We have 5 confirmed, so I think it's actually going to happen this time!
> 
> edit:
> 
> Bring 2 cans of tuna or something else if you're going to come to save money!


I'd loooove to go! Screw my studies, I've been bummed this week since school started. Count me in!


----------



## candrnow

himeAnne said:


> I'd loooove to go! Screw my studies, I've been bummed this week since school started. Count me in!


cool, i'll PM you tomorrow, have to get the address.


----------



## Jcoj613

I'm excited for Saturday. Should be fun!


----------



## candrnow

takis i realized today that we shoulda gone on friday, ufc on fox 2 tomorrow! can't believe i forgot haha. have to watch it on replay later i guess.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

Have fun guys and gals be safe


----------



## Jcoj613

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> Have fun guys and gals be safe


Why aren't you going?


----------



## candrnow

Does anyone know if himeanne is coming for sure? haven't heard back from a PM i sent and we should do a headcount...


----------



## rawrguy

candrnow said:


> i'm gonna steal taki's setup here lulz
> *
> Knotts Berry Farm*
> 
> *Place*: _Knotts Berry Farm (meet at Quol's house in the morning and drive there together)_
> *Address*: _We'll tell you thru PM!_
> *Activity*: _Roller coasters!_
> *Date*: _Saturday January 28_
> *Time*: _Meet at 10am! (park opens at 10am, so we'll get there before 11 hopefully)
> 
> _We have 5 confirmed, so I think it's actually going to happen this time!
> 
> edit:
> 
> Bring 2 cans of tuna or something else if you're going to come to save money!


Hey I'm up for Knotts! Send me the address to Quol's house!


----------



## candrnow

rawrguy said:


> Hey I'm up for Knotts! Send me the address to Quol's house!


sent, please PM or text me your info, thanks.


----------



## Jcoj613

Knott's was fun. Thanks guys(and girl)


----------



## Jcoj613

*Tennis​*Where : Peter F. Schabarum Regional Park
When : Saturday February 4th
Time : Meet at the park at 11 AM
Activity : Tennis
Parking is 6 Dollars last time I checked​


----------



## Jcoj613

Haha, I am OK, I can teach the basics. (Serving, grips, footwork) But lets just have FUN!


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

Jcoj613 said:


> Why aren't you going?


Have a chapter test on Monday so was studying my butt all weekend + really can't afford to spend much $ atm. Glad you guys had fun though.


----------



## papaSmurf

Tennis is categorically Not For Me, hope you guys have fun though.


----------



## Fluttershpy

papaSmurf said:


> Tennis is categorically Not For Me, hope you guys have fun though.


Ya could always learn, ya know. :yes

Also, it's free parking if you park at the mall, which is RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET! :idea


----------



## Jcoj613

Fluttershpy said:


> Ya could always learn, ya know. :yes
> 
> Also, it's free parking if you park at the mall, which is RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET! :idea


awesome! i love free parking


----------



## medilook

I love knotts berry farm! Ghost Rider!


----------



## Jcoj613

medilook said:


> I love knotts berry farm! Ghost Rider!


It was closed when we were there :/


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

Jcoj613 said:


> It was closed when we were there :/


So you guys didn't end up going


----------



## medilook

why don't you guys play at pathfinder park instead? Its in rowland heights and most improtantly its free to play.


----------



## medilook

why don't you guys play at pathfinder park instead? Its in rowland heights and more improtantly its free to play.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

Anything new this week fellas ?


----------



## Fluttershpy

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> Anything new this week fellas ?


Why don't you come up with something? ;P


----------



## Brenee

New member here 

Anyone live in the city of LA or near? I quickly glanced the thread and noticed a few of you are closer to the OC and Valley areas.


----------



## sansd

Hi Brenee, I'm in West LA. Almost everyone seems to be pretty far away from me. I'm guessing you aren't very close, either.


----------



## candrnow

Brenee said:


> New member here
> 
> Anyone live in the city of LA or near? I quickly glanced the thread and noticed a few of you are closer to the OC and Valley areas.


most of our meetups have taken place in the rowland heights area, but if there's something fun going on near where you live you should set something up!


----------



## Brenee

carambola said:


> Hi Brenee, I'm in West LA. Almost everyone seems to be pretty far away from me. I'm guessing you aren't very close, either.


I'm in South LA



candrnow said:


> most of our meetups have taken place in the rowland heights area, but if there's something fun going on near where you live you should set something up!


Nothing ever happens where I live lol. All the action takes place Downtown or in Hollywood.


----------



## candrnow

Brenee said:


> I'm in South LA
> 
> Nothing ever happens where I live lol. All the action takes place Downtown or in Hollywood.


you should just make the trip out then to meetups if you have a car


----------



## candrnow

*Games, Movie, Hide-and-Seek!*

*Place:* Meet @ Noodle Express 101 for lunch
*Address:* 1025 S Baldwin AveArcadia, CA 91007
*Activity: * Video games, then movie, then hide-and-seek! 
*Date: * 02/11/11
*Time: * 11:30am


----------



## candrnow

candrnow said:


> *Games, Movie, Hide-and-Seek!*
> 
> *Place:* Meet @ Noodle Express 101 for lunch
> *Address:* 1025 S Baldwin AveArcadia, CA 91007
> *Activity: * Video games, then movie, then hide-and-seek!
> *Date: * 02/11/11
> *Time: * 11:30am


nooooooooooooo, hahaha


----------



## Radiata

candrnow said:


> nooooooooooooo, hahaha


>:'D


----------



## Fluttershpy

candrnow said:


> nooooooooooooo, hahaha


Heeey T. ;D


----------



## candrnow

a man must keep his promises, even if it means becoming a woman and even if he was unfairly ganged up on. if you think i'm sexy now, wait til you see me next time.


----------



## Radiata

candrnow said:


> a man must keep his promises, even if it means becoming a woman and even if he was unfairly ganged up on. if you think i'm sexy now, wait til you see me next time.


It'll be so sexy! My heart is already pining for you. Your transformation will make me yearn with desire.


----------



## candrnow

Radiata said:


> It'll be so sexy! My heart is already pining for you. Your transformation will make me yearn with desire.


LOL, this is almost as cheesy as the romantic texts i send you. johnny got a big kick out of the dream one btw hahaha.


----------



## Radiata

candrnow said:


> LOL, this is almost as cheesy as the romantic texts i send you. johnny got a big kick out of the dream one btw hahaha.


Well, I've learned from the best! ;')
I'll be your Romeo, Juliet.


----------



## Radiata

Anyone interested in getting our fortunes told, just for fun? Tarot cards, etc? 
Or look around for a 'legitimate' haunted house somewhere/ouija boards?

This has caught my fancy for a while, and I'd like to go and do it if possible! Anyone interested? XD


----------



## candrnow

Radiata said:


> Anyone interested in getting our fortunes told, just for fun? Tarot cards, etc?
> Or look around for a 'legitimate' haunted house somewhere/ouija boards?
> 
> This has caught my fancy for a while, and I'd like to go and do it if possible! Anyone interested? XD


i'll try to find some haunted houses in the area, and i think johnny's aunt has an ouiji board.

as for the psychic, i'm actually a bit of one myself. the stars tell me that an incredibly sexy guy is going to come into your life and sweep you off your feet.


----------



## candrnow

iLikeTakis said:


> I was disappointed when I found out you were were sending others those texts, I thought I was the only one!! No00ooeesssszzz
> 
> I gotta ask, not 100% she'll have it though. And when does she want me to come sweep her off her feet? lmao


my heart belongs to more than one, johnny-o. 

the stars also tell me that you will be swept off your feet too... by leg sweep, LOL. have to download the replay from yesterday.


----------



## JimShorts

so does everyone here live closer to La and OC??


----------



## Qolselanu

We are scattered around: Cerritos, Temple City, La Puente


----------



## JimShorts

man i wish i lived closer


----------



## Qolselanu

You are a bit closer to the Social Anxiety Busters group on meetup.com. They usually have tons of meetups.


----------



## Demerzel

I'm up for a meetup this weekend.


----------



## Demerzel

Ultimate Frisbee

Place: Schabarum Regional Park (across the street from Puente Hills mall)
Address: 17250 East Colima Rd. Rowland Heights, CA 91748
Activity: Ultimate Frisbee ( It's like football except w/ a frisbee & no tackling lol )
Date: Sunday, March 18, 2012
Time: 2:00 PM

Who's in? lol We need at least 6 people or it's kinda lame.


----------



## candrnow

Demerzel said:


> Ultimate Frisbee
> 
> Place: Schabarum Regional Park (across the street from Puente Hills mall)
> Address: 17250 East Colima Rd. Rowland Heights, CA 91748
> Activity: Ultimate Frisbee ( It's like football except w/ a frisbee & no tackling lol )
> Date: Sunday, March 18, 2012
> Time: 2:00 PM
> 
> Who's in? lol We need at least 6 people or it's kinda lame.


thanks for posting this eric, i'm in


----------



## Demerzel

It's prob goin to rain Sunday so we're gonna do something indoors. Thx for the heads up johnny


----------



## Demerzel

Does Sat work for u guys?


----------



## Demerzel

iLikeTakis said:


> Saturday is going to rain also LOL
> 
> I would prefer a Sunday meetup at the original time! or an hour or two earlier would be better if we wanna meet for lunch!
> 
> And no problem babe! *wink wink* jk


 :whip

Sunday it is. Is noon good for everyone else?


----------



## ATCQ

I'm down to meet up on Sunday. Since its going to rain though, what were you guys planning to do?


----------



## candrnow

iLikeTakis said:


> How about Norton Simon Museum in Pasadena? It's free for students with ID. And parking is free. We could go around browsing all the neat paintings and sculptures! And bring some umbrellas too since there is a garden outside that would probably look amazing in the rain
> 
> Just brainstorming! If anyone else have any ideas feel free to chime in hehe XD


i'm in


----------



## Radiata

Yay, museum sounds like fun! I like going to them because later on I can say I went to one and it usually make me sound smart. ;'P 

I can't wait to see/meet everyone.


----------



## sonicrainboom

Hey qolselanu are you a brony?


----------



## Qolselanu

Radiata said:


> Yay, museum sounds like fun! I like going to them because later on I can say I went to one and it usually make me sound smart. ;'P
> 
> I can't wait to see/meet everyone.


I'll go but I'll have to leave early-ish. 



stopitidontlikeit said:


> Hey qolselanu are you a brony?


Yes! All it took was a few seconds of seeing Fluttershy on YouTube and I was converted. One of these days I wanna have a MLP marathon.


----------



## sonicrainboom

Haha i love that show too!


----------



## Demerzel

iLikeTakis said:


> http://www.yelp.com/biz/king-taco-pasadena#query:taco
> 
> King Taco ok with everyone that's coming?
> 
> it's cheap, tasty, and right down the street.
> 
> ERIC HELP ME OUT HERE!!! XD
> 
> back to studying lol


King Taco sounds good to me. Mmmmmmmm
I'll help u out in a nurse uniform. :lol


----------



## candrnow

in for tacos, meet there at 11:30am?


----------



## Radiata

Guys can we go to McDonald's sometime tomorrow??? They have My Little Pony Happy Meal toys! C'MON WE GOTTA GO WE GOTTA GO! =P


----------



## Demerzel

Radiata said:


> Guys can we go to McDonald's sometime tomorrow??? They have My Little Pony Happy Meal toys! C'MON WE GOTTA GO WE GOTTA GO! =P


:um


----------



## Radiata

Demerzel said:


> :um


:boogie


----------



## Demerzel

Radiata said:


> :boogie


lol


----------



## candrnow

11:30am @ king taco!

45 North Arroyo Parkway Pasadena, CA 91103


----------



## Qolselanu

I texted one of the people that need a ride. Is that person still coming?

P.S: Uh oh


----------



## candrnow

Qolselanu said:


> I texted one of the people that need a ride. Is that person still coming?
> 
> P.S: Uh oh


i guess call him tomorrow and if he doesn't pick up, assume he's not coming?

why uh oh? man i'm pretty tired, for some reason my joints are aching. gonna go to bed now. lol


----------



## YahYouBetcha

Hey! I just joined this forum and saw that I missed the boat on the last SoCal gathering. Does anyone from LA or Orange County want to meet up?


----------



## Qolselanu

AFIAK we havn't any meets planned for this weekend. The Social Anxiety Busters group has a meetup tomorrow: http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/events/55526482/ Its a lunch at the Hsi Lai Temple in Hacienda Heights tomorrow.


----------



## YahYouBetcha

Thank you!


----------



## Qolselanu

Sure.  Think you will go?


----------



## YahYouBetcha

Maybe. Since I wasnt a member, i had to request to join the group, and i'm waiting to hear back. I've never done anything like this before, so i'm kind of nervous!


----------



## Qolselanu

Oh, you could show up anyway if they don't accept your request by then. Just be there: http://www.hsilai.org/en/index.html at about 11:30am. Word of warning, except 15 or so of us.


----------



## YahYouBetcha

You're going as well?


----------



## Qolselanu

Yep! Im going!

I woulda done something tonight, but my SAS friends appear to be busy. :/


----------



## YahYouBetcha

Alight, I guess I'll go then. I don't have anything planned yet for tomorrow. PM me please so we can discuss details?


----------



## Qolselanu

ok


----------



## candrnow

Ultimate Frisbee

Place: Heritage Park in Cerritos
Address: 18600 Bloomfield Ave Cerritos, CA 90703
Activity: Ultimate Frisbee ( It's like football except w/ a frisbee & no tackling lol )
Date: Tuesday, March 26, 2012
Time: 2pm!

You guys should get something to eat before on your lonesome, we might eat something afterward though.


----------



## Radiata

Yay~ I want to go! 
It sounds like fun.


----------



## candrnow

You guys should get something to eat before on your lonesome, we might eat something afterward though. If not enough ppl show up for frisbee, do not fear - I have a backup plan, board games!


----------



## YahYouBetcha

I will be there as well. So excited to meet everyone!


----------



## geepeeone

What about the Norcal/San Francisco/Bay area people!? Anyone know anybody organizing something similar -- I sooo want to go!


----------



## candrnow

YahYouBetcha said:


> I will be there as well. So excited to meet everyone!


awesome can't wait!


----------



## Radiata

It was really fun! I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## candrnow

Radiata said:


> It was really fun! I'm looking forward to the next one.


nice quote in your signature, i never noticed it was there before.


----------



## candrnow

who wants to go to disney and/or CA adventures?


----------



## Radiata

A theme park sounds like fun! Although I'm not a huge fan of the rides, I'd love to play the carnival games they might have there. Also theme park food = yay!



candrnow said:


> nice quote in your signature, i never noticed it was there before.


Hehe. Thank you. It's been inspiring me. 
I hope it can touch others too.


----------



## EnriqueBell

rnotlee said:


> Corona del Mar, Newport Beach. A lot of people I know go there for their bonfires. Never been there myself, though.


Do they have casio there? I was planning for a vacation and now I will check out with Newport beach.

South Miami Beach Restaurant


----------



## candrnow

Radiata said:


> A theme park sounds like fun! Although I'm not a huge fan of the rides, I'd love to play the carnival games they might have there. Also theme park food = yay!
> 
> Hehe. Thank you. It's been inspiring me.
> I hope it can touch others too.


There's actually a really really huge carnival in Whittier right now, I went last weekend but only spent a couple of hours there and didn't play any of the booth games. Who's down for this tomorrow?

Carnival is from 5pm-10pm @ Whittier Narrows Recreational Park.

So many rides: http://www.oentertainment.net/562-495-5959/rides.php

*Mega Carniva Meetupl!!!*:

Place: Across from the Whittier Narrows Recreational Park. I got a little lost locating the carnival last time. If you get off the 60 on the Rosemead Blvd exit and continue on Rosemead toward Rush, you should see the carnival (look for ferris wheels lol).










Price: $7.95 gets you access to all rides; booth games cost additional money though
Address: Look @ map, lol, I don't know if there's an exact address to this
Activity: Having fun with awesome people 
Date: Friday, March 30, 2012
Time: 5pm-whenever!


----------



## candrnow

Oh yeah, don't wear sandals, wear socks and shoes, it's a little sandy/dusty there.


----------



## Qolselanu

Yeeep.


----------



## Radiata

Hey! If anyone still wants to go the carnival, we'll be going there @ 6 PM today! 
The carnival's all day.


----------



## candrnow

*Hiking @ Chantry Flats:*

Place: Chantry Flats
Address: Get on Santa Anita Ave in Arcadia and continue north all the way until you get to the mountains; although, you guys can meet up at my place first and I'll drive everyone there
Activity: Hiking
Date: Saturday, April 14 2012
Time: 11:30am for Picnic first, everyone needs to chip in but I can buy and prepare all the food


----------



## candrnow

candrnow said:


> *Hiking @ Chantry Flats:*
> 
> Place: Chantry Flats
> Address: Get on Santa Anita Ave in Arcadia and continue north all the way until you get to the mountains; although, you guys can meet up at my place first and I'll drive everyone there
> Activity: Hiking
> Date: Saturday, April 14 2012
> Time: 11:30am for Picnic first, everyone needs to chip in but I can buy and prepare all the food


----------



## Dissonance

I'd go out and meet with you all......but I'm not that sort of person.


----------



## candrnow

candrnow said:


> *Hiking @ Chantry Flats:*
> 
> Place: Chantry Flats
> Address: Get on Santa Anita Ave in Arcadia and continue north all the way until you get to the mountains; although, you guys can meet up at my place first and I'll drive everyone there
> Activity: Hiking
> Date: Saturday, April 14 2012
> Time: 11:30am for Picnic first, everyone needs to chip in but I can buy and prepare all the food


I'm gonna move this to next weekend-ish cuz of the rain + other people's scheduling conflicts.


----------



## ilovepenny

hey guys. My name is Jenna. I'm new to this site. Im almost 22. Anything going on fun in the near future? I'm from orange county.


----------



## ilovepenny

if not we should arrange something...go visit my profile .


----------



## Qolselanu

Hi Jenna, I believe I already know you. 

<<< Louis.


----------



## Maninthebox84

I don't know how you guys do it.


----------



## Radiata

Oooooh... We haven't done anything in a while, have we?
Anyone up for a movie or something? I've wanted to watch The Dictator/Dark Shadows for a while now!

We can grab lunch beforehand and then watch a film.


----------



## Bryan108

Wish i had the courage to meet with some fellow sasers..


----------



## Radiata

Bryan108 said:


> Wish i had the courage to meet with some fellow sasers..


Ohh, hey, is there anything I could do to make you more comfortable with the idea?
Everyone is really nice!
We can PM first if that would make you more comfortable before we meet in person.

Please come and hang out!


----------



## purplekicks

*Meeting up sometime soon?!*

Hey all. I wanted to know if anyone from SAS who are from SoCal wanted to get together? We should decide on a relaxing, and comfortable place for everyone. Summer is upon us and it would be nice to hang out. I would like to meet others who can relate to my SA and form some kind of support group together.

We can all tally up where everyone is from and find a middle ground to meet, ect. Who is up to it? My goal is to get us to be comfortable to start having a good enough friendship, of respect, compassion, and fun and try to go out as a group to the movies, bowling, miniature golfing, anything to get our minds off ourselfs and get some envious SoCal sunshine!

Please email me if interested. Try it, you only live once. YOLO! Email: [email protected]

Please feel free to email me anytime!


----------



## purplekicks

candrnow said:


>


Can you email me about gatherings, please.

[email protected]


----------



## purplekicks

candrnow said:


>


I also love hiking so... if you decide to form another Hiking gathering I hope I can make it


----------



## purplekicks

Radiata said:


> Ohh, hey, is there anything I could do to make you more comfortable with the idea?
> Everyone is really nice!
> We can PM first if that would make you more comfortable before we meet in person.
> 
> Please come and hang out!


Hey, whereabouts in SoCal are you from?

Email me anytime. [email protected]


----------



## purplekicks

Maninthebox84 said:


> I don't know how you guys do it.


Well, for me personally, I just get fed up with myself and want to enjoy my life and have some FUN. Sometimes that means being around other people. But I am very cautious of who I communicate with and I pick my friends wisely. I don't associate with anyone who is judgemental and mean. So to answer your question, I don't think about my SA, I just decide to DO IT ( hang out ) because if I don't live my life... then what is the point of living? I'm just talking about my own view point, everyone is in different stages in life, but for me, I'm at the point where I finally can be amongst others who can connect with me on this level ....


----------



## Radiata

I've sent you an e-mail, *purple*!
Hope to see you at an outing.


----------



## matt404

I moved to the LA area about a year ago and have managed to have pretty much no friends for that entire time, so I'd be interested in attending some kind of meet up. I'm close to the SFV, but I've gotten pretty used to long drives so don't mind traveling to somewhere.


----------



## candrnow

matt404 said:


> I moved to the LA area about a year ago and have managed to have pretty much no friends for that entire time, so I'd be interested in attending some kind of meet up. I'm close to the SFV, but I've gotten pretty used to long drives so don't mind traveling to somewhere.


www.meetup.com/shygroup

anyone who lives in southern california with social anxiety is really lucky, this is one of the biggest meetup groups for people with SA and is very, very active. i've met a bunch of cool people from here. it's based out of the OC, but if you don't mind long drives...

join up!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

candrnow said:


> www.meetup.com/shygroup
> 
> anyone who lives in southern california with social anxiety is really lucky, this is one of the biggest meetup groups for people with SA and is very, very active. i've met a bunch of cool people from here. it's based out of the OC, but if you don't mind long drives...
> 
> join up!


Are there a lot of people in that group that are also on this site?


----------



## candrnow

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Are there a lot of people in that group that are also on this site?


some, but not a lot


----------



## rawrguy

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Are there a lot of people in that group that are also on this site?


I know of 6 people, including myself, that are active on this forum and active on that group. Other people have accounts on this site, but aren't active.


----------



## roseblood

This sounds like fun! I think it would depend on where in socal. We could go to the aquarium or something


----------



## jr chzbrgr

What did you guys end up doing?


----------



## Qolselanu

Well, there has been bowling, hikes, and cross-dressing.

Some of us still hangout, especially through http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/

Of course we can always set up something through here.


----------



## jr chzbrgr

That's far


----------



## bg09

we on tv?


----------



## coolbeans87

what's up everyone!


----------



## Qolselanu

Hello hello hello.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Yes.


----------



## theblackcanary

hey everyone! I still haven't been able to go to any of the meet ups and I'm the one that started the thread lol we should plan something else soon


----------



## lilyamongthorns

theblackcanary said:


> hey everyone! I still haven't been able to go to any of the meet ups and I'm the one that started the thread lol we should plan something else soon


For sure! I'm excited now.


----------



## theblackcanary

lilyamongthorns said:


> For sure! I'm excited now.


what area do you live in?


----------



## lilyamongthorns

theblackcanary said:


> what area do you live in?


Los Angeles, I used to live in Irvine.

I still visit Irvine sometimes, so I don't mind making the drive.


----------



## Qolselanu

I'm going to a SA bowling meetup this Saturday night at 9 PM in Westminster. A whopping 27 signed up on the SA group on meetup.com. Most likely there will be a few no shows, but, that many people at first meetup could be intimidating to any newcomers.


----------



## theblackcanary

lilyamongthorns said:


> Los Angeles, I used to live in Irvine.
> 
> I still visit Irvine sometimes, so I don't mind making the drive.


I see. I actually live in San Diego tho & I don't drive. *Sighh everyone lives far from me


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

SA meet up at westminster lanes? wow


----------



## theblackcanary

Brian76 said:


> *sigh* everyone is in L.A. I'm in riverside =[


Riverside is really close to LA lol


----------



## hanzitalaura

I'm new and from soCal


----------



## Inthetrees

I'm in Idyllwild. Trying to get people together in the groups forum, maybe I should have posted in this forum. Anyone interested in doing lunch, or? Anywhere in the Inland Empire would be fine. Hopefully we won't be like this-:hide ........We can be more like this-:cup


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I am new too. In the LA area. It would be a neat thing to meet up with others. If anything gets organized in LA, please let me know  (or maybe I should try organizing something if there are people who are interested.)


----------



## The Apathetic Observer

Hey guys and gals. New member here.

I'm from So Cal (close proximity to Down Town L.A. area to be more exact). My work schedule is pretty screwed up right now, but I'm down to try and meet up with some like minded peeps.


----------



## Crusade

roseblood said:


> This sounds like fun! I think it would depend on where in socal. We could go to the aquarium or something


I love that idea. I'd be down for that


----------



## SoclAnxty

bump


----------



## reaal

socal unite! i would be down for a meetup or something. I'm in the OC area but i can drive, and give people rides if needed.


----------



## Berzerko

818/323/213 area here.


----------



## Qolselanu

This June 19th, I will be at the Starbucks here: 9001 Firestone Boulevard, Downey 
We can chat, talk about SA, talk about the SoCal SA meetup groups, have a drink, etc. I will be there from 6pm to 7pm. I plan to do this every week for at least a few weeks. I want to get some meetups rolling!


----------



## TeenyBeany

wish i could... I'm out by Temecula. baby steps...


----------



## Qolselanu

TeenyBeany said:


> wish i could... I'm out by Temecula. baby steps...


Ouch, that is far, sorry.

Also, confirming that I will be at that Starbucks tomorrow for anyone who wants to meetup. My picture is under my profile.


----------



## TheSoundofHerWings

Bump!

It would be nice to get more social time in my life, LA areaish


----------



## Qolselanu

I will be doing the same Starbucks meetup next week. Although on Thursday instead possibly.


----------



## ineverwipe

SoCal stand up! Im in Anaheim. Where y'all at?


----------



## ineverwipe

SoCal stand up! Im in Anaheim. Where y'all at?


----------



## jealousisjelly

anyone wanna just chill at the park? i dont wanna do a group thing tho pm me...


----------



## Qolselanu

Nvm...! something came up. :/


----------



## skyfloating

ExotikTamale said:


> Come on Los Angeles lets do something


Hey I'd like to hang out. Where do you reside in LA?


----------



## skyfloating

Anyone in LA want to meet up to watch fireworks?


----------



## jealousisjelly

Im gonna be at hollenbeck park in LA in a couple weeks probably on the 21st if anyones around there an wants to come by..


----------



## slowlyimproving

Meeting others with social anxiety would be great but I don't think I would be comfortable unless I knew the people I would be meeting with.


----------

